# High Society Kahuna



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the graphic is still surf inspired.

-deleted for surprise and secrecy-


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

This board looks excellent considering most these boards have awful graphics. The only thing HS should do, IMO, is change their terrible logo.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely looks like a sick board but $600?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Definitely looks like a sick board but $600?


And one day maybe your job will get outsourced to china too


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ETM said:


> And one day maybe your job will get outsourced to china too


There will always be sick Americans.:finger1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am thinking of getting one but would rather have a 170ish size. The biggest is a 162.... 

They have a new full camber board this year that I am going to get though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the 162 would suit me just about perfectly. I always rode a 164 Charlie, but that was because there was no option between 158 and 164. If I was buying a new one today I'd get that 161.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The full camber is called a RAIR. 

The direct order price on the kahuna currently is $319


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. At $319 it's super tempting.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks a bit like a Jones Hovercraft shape-wise at first glance. 

I actually like the simple graphics. My taste runs more subdued than most here, I think, and I am not a fan of the Charlie Slasher type of graphics... YMMV


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> Look a bit like a Jones Hovercraft shape-wise at first glance.
> 
> I actually like the simple graphics. My taste runs more subdued than most here, I think, and I am not a fan of the Charlie Slasher type of graphics... YMMV


You didn't like last year's CS graphic? I thought it was awesome, but a definite departure from past horror inspired graphics.










Based on the pics of the Kahuna, it looks to me like it has a little more tail than the Hovercraft does. Alwyas liked the Hovie, but never bought one because I do like some tail there for popping off of things and to give an old man a little hell on backseat landings.

Well, at second glance, maybe not...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You didn't like last year's CS graphic? I thought it was awesome, but a definite departure from past horror inspired graphics.
> 
> ...


I never actually saw last year's CS until now. Yeah, I do like it...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have a 164 Charlie from last season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The Charlie Slasher is a fantastic board. Regret ever selling mine. Wanted to try some other pow sticks, but should've held onto the Charlie in the meantime. Slash Straight, Salomon Sick Stick... they're great boards, they just don't really do it for me. As always, YMMV.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Did Capita ditch the strip of sidewall down the middle of the core in the Charlie for this year? I thought that would've been a cool idea a few years back, but with the wide variety of factory splits available now and the relative affordability, I just don't see it as a big selling point today. Maybe it makes it more appealing on the used market to a small segment, but who is going to spend over $400 bucks on a new board to saw it in half when you can buy a factory split with an inside edge on sale for the same price? Virtually no one.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah it does. I have not seen one split yet...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Yeah it does. * I have not seen one split yet...*


Exactly. I've seen older ones split, but not one of the newer ones. Once they can be had for cheap on the used market I'm sure they'll be a hot commodity for DIY splitters, but it adds zero value to a new board so I don't see how it makes sense for Capita to continue doing it.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

New mountain bike, new powder board and a new baby. Which will be your favorite... jk.
:hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> New mountain bike, new powder board and a new baby. Which will be your favorite... jk.
> :hairy:


New house will almost certainly be added to that list in coming months as well.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

This is the first of their boards that I would consider buying too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> New mountain bike, new powder board and a new baby. Which will be your favorite... jk.
> :hairy:


new puppy too!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, I ordered it.... god damnit.... I didn't want another new board but this thing looks too good. they have free shipping with their sale price currently too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I resisted. Might pick up a 164 Rome Notch Swallowtail here locally. If not, rolling with what I got. That'd work out though. Really wanna give this NS Swift a better look on some good days.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's definitely not buyers remorse, I just am horrible at resisting temptation. Lol. The more money in have the more I want to spend it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> It's definitely not buyers remorse, I just am horrible at resisting temptation. Lol. The more money in have the more I want to spend it.


........Amen


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Still waiting to hear back from that local seller with the Rome Notch Swallowtail. He said he'd take my offer but couldn't meet yesterday. Waiting to lineup another time. If I can snag that it'll be a screaming deal. If it ends up not being for me, then I'll pass along a screaming deal to someone else on the forum.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd definitely like to try the Rome Notch out in some pow and steep deep terrain. I'll bring my Nitro Slash and we can swap and do a side by side comparison. I literally want to try every true powder board, all the different shapes and tech drive me bonkers.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I almost bought a Nitro Slash here recently too. It's at a used sporting good store here in Evergreen. Weird board though. As far as I know, the Slash was always a CRC board, right? This one is definitely traditional camber with an early rise nose. A lot softer than I was expecting a 166 to be too and that nose seemed mighty narrow for a pow stick. How do you like yours?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I almost bought a Nitro Slash here recently too. It's at a used sporting good store here in Evergreen. Weird board though. As far as I know, the Slash was always a CRC board, right? This one is definitely traditional camber with an early rise nose. A lot softer than I was expecting a 166 to be too and that nose seemed mighty narrow for a pow stick. How do you like yours?


Were you able to salvage the sick stick?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Were you able to salvage the sick stick?


I was, it's just not for me. I'm gonna post it up here soon and pass it along to someone else.

I ended up not base welding it, I just re-patched it. It should be fine that way if just being used as a quiver pow stick.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine is a 157 and has a spoon shape rocker nose, nice set back, camber rocker camber, tapered tail and its fairly stiff between the feet and in the tail but the nose feels softer. I haven't got a chance to ride it yet but on paper its amazing. This will be my first true powder board so its going to be a great experience.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I can't find any record of the Slash ever being a traditional cambered board but this one definitely is.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I sure hope we get some deep days this season, my tank is on empty. Plus I wanna ride argos Charlie after you raved so much about it lg.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the Charlie. If it had a little more pop it'd be the perfect pow stick IMO.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I sure hope we get some deep days this season, my tank is on empty. Plus I wanna ride argos Charlie after you raved so much about it lg.


now you will have a kahuna to try too. lol 

I may drag my trailer back down for march and camp out up at bachelor a bit then. I don't want to do it in dec-feb, probably a little cold up there for dry camping a trailer without electrical hookups for heaters. I would burn through a hell of a lot of natural gas running the heater all day at those temps.... 

After april I may have it down in sacramento or the bay area for my next assignment and spend 3 days a week down there. I am likely taking the whole month of March off though. :hairy: Either way I am still off Mon-Friday until then. Just gotta try not to get injured this winter!!:injured:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What do you guys think of the white room 172 split board?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a Notch Swallowtail with a different graphic that they sawed in half.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kahuna delivered last night. Gonna go hit some powder stashes with it now...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Kahuna delivered last night. Gonna go hit some powder stashes with it now...


Looking forward to hearing what you think about it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you think about it.


Not a huge fan of it so far. It's great if you have untouched pow all day every day, it eats it up, great float. It is not good as soon as you stay hitting lines or chudder. The tip is a very soft zone. The board overall is soft compared to what I'm used to. My son is going to ride it tomorrow to see if he likes it, he probably will. I'll stick with my HS Eminence or his Charlie slasher if he keeps the kahuna

I love the eminence pretty much all the time. The only exception is really icy groomers. I don't think I like anything on those though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Argo said:


> Not a huge fan of it so far. It's great if you have untouched pow all day every day, it eats it up, great float. It is not good as soon as you stay hitting lines or chudder. The tip is a very soft zone. The board overall is soft compared to what I'm used to. My son is going to ride it tomorrow to see if he likes it, he probably will. I'll stick with my HS Eminence or his Charlie slasher if he keeps the kahuna.


Digging up an old thread, but Argo did you end up keeping this board? Did your opinion change or overall just not great? Evo has it for 50% off right now: High Society Kahuna Snowboard 2016 | evo outlet


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I gave it to @ridinbend brother. He likes it, or at least he did when I last saw him a month or so ago. I love their Empire though....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I gave it to @ridinbend brother. He likes it, or at least he did when I last saw him a month or so ago. I love their Empire though....


He's a big fan in pow


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure how I would like it if the nose is really soft. One of the things I like best about the Charlie Slasher is that the nose is fairly stiff, but it's got just enough give to it to absorb chop when things start getting tracked out.

Off-topic, but I wish the nose in the NS 25 was a tad stiffer. It gets bucked around a lot more than the CS when things start getting tracked. Still plenty manageable, but the CS definitely makes for a smoother ride in the chop. The 25 is a lot better out of the powder than the CS though. If I had to pick a pure powder board, I'd go CS. If I was looking for an freeride or all-around board that also doubled for powder or a one board quiver, I'd go 25 all day long.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Gawd their logo is awful and the attempt at a retro longboard graphic doesn't really excite me either. Does anyone know if this one is pressed by NS? I heard some of their higher-end decks are...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

All of their decks are pressed by never summer. They are very quality boards. I have 4 others. The kahuna is the only one that wasnt a fit for us. My wife likes hers. I had/have the eminence 165(might swallow tail it), now have a 169 empire (same board different name), my son has the rair for his spring park jump board.... they are all super durable.


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

Several of their boards last year including the Kahuna were made by Elan. I bought a Kahuna last year during the presale when they were pushing the made in the USA thing and then the board was made by Elan. Check out the Elan Wave Rider it looks like they rebranded it as the Kahuna. 
The Kahuna was too soft particularly in the nose, I had the 162 and I sold mine.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Grave digging here, but looks like this board was reshaped. Still pressed by NS with a rocker camber profile. Deep 40% off sale right now









KAHUNA (All Mtn Surf Style) 2022 Snowboard


KAHUNA - ALL MOUNTAIN SURF STYLE SNOWBOARD Ask anybody who has ever gotten a powder day – they will tell you it is a spiritual charge that cannot be described by words. You must experience it yourself to fully understand. The Kahuna’s shape and profile were inspired by our love of surfing and...




highsocietyfreeride.com


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Of all the brands to bring back from the dead I can’t believe someone green lit hs for resurrection


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bseracka said:


> Of all the brands to bring back from the dead I can’t believe someone green lit hs for resurrection


Thought they only made paddleboards now


----------

